#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Visit the Hunter Valley

## William

This weekend (24-26) was Australia Day weekend and we decided to go off to the Hunter Valley for a long weekend.

  First off we went to the Bluetongue Brewery. I’m not a huge fan of this beer, but the other half rather likes the Ginger Beer they sell.

Age Verification Required to enter the Bluetongue Web Site - Bluetongue Brewery







   They did have a good musician and lovely grounds.





As well as a ‘palate’ of the different beers they sell. Once you have finished the palate, you get a free ‘midi’ of the beer of choice:












    The next day we went off to Piggs Peake at 10 a.m. Way too early for me to be drinking and the first taste we got was of a 17.5%  proof wine. Tasted great, but rather set the pattern for the day. I bought a lovely Port here.

Piggs Peake Winery - Welcome

----------


## William

Again, nice grounds



But the 'Cellar' was a little basic:



After Piggs, we moved on to Tulloch. This place did me in. Great wines. Great sales people. And great scenery

Tulloch Wines & Cellar Door - Hunter Valley, NSW Australia

----------


## Lily

Yeaaaay, William, way to go!!!!

Do they really spell Blue Tongue as one word? Not good.

----------


## William

On Monday we went for lunch at the Irish bar and I saw this sign. Made me laugh.

Harrigans Irish Pub and accommodation, Hunter Valley accommodation



   Then moved on to Pepper Tree. By far the most beautiful of the wineries, but sadly the wine sucked!



Pepper Tree Wines

----------


## William

And the sign of the weekend



Anyhow, if you have a weekend spare in NSW, give the Hunter a visit.

----------


## William

> Yeaaaay, William, way to go!!!!
> 
> Do they really spell Blue Tongue as one word? Not good.


Believe they do, but could be wrong. We had a few  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

lived and worked in the Hunter for a while , many moons ago .

the misses at the time had a job in one of the wineries ,

used to bring home the rejects from the bottling line for $1 a bottle , nothing wrong with them , maybe the label wasn't on straight or maybe low level or better yet overfilled .

good times  :Smile:

----------


## mikenot

yes, it's one word for the beer and the brewery.
I live a few kms from the wineries, but I've hardly ever been out there !
Apparently Pepper Tree's used to be a convent long before it became a winery and boutique hotel. Another popular place around there is the Hunter Valley Gardens, which have large ornamental gardens anda small village full of tourist crap. They have a discount admission price for locals, so when I've taken my Thai ex and other Thai friends there, told them they had to pay extra because they were not falang  .... teach 'em how it feels !

----------


## kingwilly

love wine trips, nice work mate.

MrsKW says hi to your other half.

----------


## Elwood

another good place for the wine trip is down in SA (sth Aus) well worth the visit. some very nice wines. this is a good place to look and plan Hunter Valley Wine Country - Wineries - Hunter Valley Wine Country

----------


## MeMock

Have you got yaself an aussie squeeze William?

----------


## Lily

> Apparently Pepper Tree's used to be a convent long before it became a winery and boutique hotel


Yeah, it was, but it was moved and rebuilt there from somewhere else, maybe Grafton or Inverell.

----------


## Lily

> I live a few kms from the wineries,


So, where do you live, Necknock, Rothbury, Branxton or Singleton?

Are you in the mines?

----------


## William

> Have you got yaself an aussie squeeze William?


That would be telling mate  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

It would be wouldn't it.....

Now open ya bloody mouth!

----------


## William

> MrsKW says hi to your other half


Don't really need to when you have a KW around  :Smile: 

BTW Willy, her foot is still buggered

----------


## Lily

^That shouldn't be a problem. Hasn't she got two?

----------


## kingwilly

> Don't really need to when you have a KW around


Oi! you already gave it away anyway! 





> This weekend (24-26) was Australia Day weekend *and we decided* to go off to the Hunter Valley for a long weekend.  First off we went to the Bluetongue Brewery. I’m not a huge fan of this beer, *but the other half* rather likes the Ginger Beer they sell.

----------


## William

^ :Smile:  think I gave it away a lot earlier than that. Might have mentioned somewhere we (you and the Mrs and me and the other half) had been orf to see the cricket together.

Nice result to that by the way!

----------


## MeMock

Bugger. Does this mean I can't share your bed when I next fly through Sydney?  :Smile:

----------


## William

:Smile:  with your 'tribe' - no!

----------


## kingwilly

> Nice result to that by the way!


nice result as in we won the cricket ? or nice result as in the girls got on well ?

----------


## Lily

^I didn't think we had won anything for ages!

----------


## Lily

I didn't think we had won anything for ages. Didn't the Seth Efricans wipe the floor with us?

----------


## kingwilly

> ^I didn't think we had won anything for ages!


the Sydney test against South Africa, after they had already won the series.

or am i dreaming? 

besides that _was_ ages ago.

----------


## William

^yes, one dayers were good fun!

----------


## cimboc

> First off we went to the Bluetongue Brewery. Im not a huge fan of this beer, but the other half rather likes the Ginger Beer they sell.


Have to agree with "the other half" beer not to flash but yep don't mind the Ginger Beer - although not the cheapest on the market  :Wink:

----------

